# Astonishing dumbness



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is one product that is doomed. Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I saw that on the news last night. I really hope they are legally forced off the market immediately or there will be a lot of stupid people dead until they do. I'm all for thinning the herd of all the stupids in the world but not like that. Imagine all the armed 'good guys' playing hero upon seeing a kid in a crowd with one of those. Can you say bloodbath?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Plastic guns for kids are taken off the market ...and then this!!

Is it going to take a tragedy to have these banned?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

*america!!!!! F#%k ya!!!!*


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Love it... anybody who wants one should be able to get one for free. "Just sign this release form, initial here and here, and it's all yours. Thank-you for accelerating the evolution of our species!"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just wow. Ugh. Wow.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Right up there with this.
http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life...irework+from+head+fatally/11189747/story.html


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Right up there with this.
> http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life...irework+from+head+fatally/11189747/story.html


Yeah, repealing the fireworks sale law in 2011 created jobs alright - EMTs, coroners...


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

I bet no one has ever tested whether or not the screen cracks when a shot is fired.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

djmarcelca said:


> *america!!!!! F#%k ya!!!!*


That's not nice, no that's not nice at all. Do you realize how much money they spend up here making fools of themselves and we all get to watch them for free.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Yup. that's pretty effin dumb. Seen worse things, but that ranks pretty high!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to see the outcome of the first person to try and record the police with one of these.

Maybe I don't. 8/


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

fredyfreeloader said:


> That's not nice, no that's not nice at all. Do you realize how much money they spend up here making fools of themselves and we all get to watch them for free.



Watch "Team America" to understand the reference and implied joke


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to look carefully, but this looks like an iPhone case made to look like a hand gun.


The level of stupidity seems high, but if people actually _buy _these, the marketing guys may have a better understanding of their market demographics than I do. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good God !!! What where they thinking!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> Watch "Team America" to understand the reference and implied joke



[video=youtube;MGQaH3-LK54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGQaH3-LK54[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who ever thought of this is going to be rich, rich, rich~ Genius idea! 

Do you know how many of these will be sold? 

It's brilliant but so stupid at the same time.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

"Shoot me a text message"


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

They need Vince from Sham-wow/Slap chop to step in and market it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Who ever thought of this is going to be rich, rich, rich~ Genius idea!
> 
> Do you know how many of these will be sold?
> 
> It's brilliant but so stupid at the same time.


I'm sure you're kidding, but there's nothing brilliant about kids being shot while answering the phone. The first trigger happy cop that sees someone pull one of those......


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I'll check with some Texans I know about whether these would be a good thing for them to have with them next time they go back to visit family.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This may have been a close relative if stupid runs in their genes.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-man-shoots-off-firework-from-top-of-his-head-dies-1.3138950


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> This may have been a close relative if stupid runs in their genes.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/u-s-man-shoots-off-firework-from-top-of-his-head-dies-1.3138950


Add booze and the stupidity factor increases rather dramatically.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive had those exact mortars before. i accidentally burned up a huge section of marsh in new jersey one 4th of july. as dumb as i sometimes am, i just can't fathom being _that kind_ of dumb.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Americans view handguns very differently than us Canadians. Have a look at the following map that show States were open carry is permitted.










That is not to say that this is a good idea especially in the hands of a child. Even in Open carry States there is a big difference having a handgun in a holster and having the weapon out of the holster. So I would think cops would take a very negative view if you pulled out your phone to make a call.

In Canada you would be starring down the barrel of a gun pretty fast wether it was in your pocket or out to make a call.

Definitely a stupid idea. In fact one of the stupidest gadget I have ever seen.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Americans view handguns very differently than us Canadians. Have a look at the following map that show States were open carry is permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, in places it might get you shot but it will sell in a lot of places especially in the states.

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> Who ever thought of this is going to be rich, rich, rich~ Genius idea!
> 
> Do you know how many of these will be sold?
> 
> It's brilliant but so stupid at the same time.


They've been saying that about Chia Pets for 30+ years.

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> Hmm, I'll check with some Texans I know about whether these would be a good thing for them to have with them next time they go back to visit family.


If the Texicans you know are the same type as the ones I know they'd ask what calibers they come in and is there a chrome version. Maybe a Walker Colt.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

texas is an american state. has been since 1845. residents there are either american, or illegal mexicans. there hasn't been any texicans on the earth for at least 100 yrs


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have friends who would argue that fact. Both here and in Texas.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

they can argue all they like. don't they know i'm cheezyridr? who ever heard of me being wrong? i thought i was once, but it was a mistake. you tell them people i said they're americans, and to stop all this foolin around. 
don't make me come down there....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

One friend flies the Star and Bars and the Republic of Texas flags on his bike and truck. His family has been in the Oklahoma/Texas area from before they were States. There is a piece of the Alamo in his living room. He wears one of the few USA/Canada VietNam Vets MC patches I've seen. You want to tell him he isn't a Texican, be my guest. He would think the cell phone holder would be ok.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, I'm in Texas three or four times a year (El Paso, Dallas) and if you call them Texicans, them are fighting words, especially to Latinos.

Yes, they love their guns, but they're still not idiots for the most part and I'm fairly sure the people I associate with would shake their heads in disbelief at a cell phone case shaped like a gun.

Bikers may have a different POV.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Some of the people I associate with would shake their heads because it's not built for a flip phone. Some would buy one and wear it where it could be seen, with or with out a cell phone. I know a few who would get very upset if you suggested Texicans were Latinos. We're not talking guys who sit in air conditioned offices. These are guys who drive trucks, work loading docks, things like that. Yes, bikers do have a different point of view. One or two might look at the product and wonder what the profit margin is and how many they could sell before the fad got replaced with something else.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

traditionally, texians/texicans are white residents of mexican texas. 'course texas aint been mexican for a long time. lucky for them. i don't really understand why someone would want to be mexican when they could be american. there's shit tons of actual mexicans who don't want want to be there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> traditionally, texians/texicans are white residents of mexican texas. 'course texas aint been mexican for a long time. lucky for them. i don't really understand why someone would want to be mexican when they could be american. there's shit tons of actual mexicans who don't want want to be there.


One could ask why someone would want to be Canadian when they could be 'merican. Canada is a better country I guess. According to my friends, Texians/Texicans are, white, right. At least no Mexican/Latino/Yankee blood. '45 is probably upset that SC has removed the Battle Flag.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nashville is planting trees to conceal a big statue of Nathan Bedford Forest.

They should melt it down instead.

I'm happy to see the confederate flag finally coming down in SC (tomorrow morning), and that is just the beginning.

If that flag was flying over Washington instead of the stars and stripes blacks might still be traded as product.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Nashville is planting trees to conceal a big statue of Nathan Bedford Forest.
> 
> They should melt it down instead.
> 
> ...


Sickens me to see retards driving around with that flag in the back of their trucks around here. 55 years behind the times...will this earth ever change???


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Sickens me to see retards driving around with that flag in the back of their trucks around here. 55 years behind the times...will this earth ever change???


Slowly but surely. It could happen much more quickly but there are many who drag their heels when it comes to progress.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Sickens me to see retards driving around with that flag in the back of their trucks around here. 55 years behind the times...will this earth ever change???


To be honest, I don't think guys like that really understand the gravity of what that flag represents to so many people.

It's like the white suburban middle class teenagers blasting gangsta rap out of their dads' Toyotas and wearing those rather clownish looking hip hop fashions. They really don't get it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hip hop fashion is just dumb to me. 

The confederate battle flag represents a period when half of the nation wanted to keep blacks as slaves.

The "war of nawthen aggression" was rich white southern slave traders trying to maintain their lifestyles.

That flag is a slap in the face to anyone other than them.

That's what it means to me.

I just drove by a heroic statue of Nathan Bedford Forest on a rearing horse with his sword drawn.

Effing idiots.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It does NOT symbolize treason and racism. The civil war was NOT fought because the north thought racism was so wrong. Most of the north had indentured servants (is it really better that they were only owned for 20 years instead of life, I mean, is it?) 

The civil war was fought because of economical and political differences. The confederate flag represents states rights. It does represent rebellion to an extent. It represents pride of being from the South. It represents that the south was at least brave enough to fight for what they wanted. 

And if you want to talk about treason, what the US did in fighting for its independence was treason. That's why the majority of signatures on the declaration are so small... so that if they lost it would be harder to figure out who they were. So technically, the American flag represents treason as well. Funny how the connotation is different since the US won independence from England.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Lola said:


> It does NOT symbolize treason and racism. The civil war was NOT fought because the north thought racism was so wrong. Most of the north had indentured servants (is it really better that they were only owned for 20 years instead of life, I mean, is it?)
> 
> The civil war was fought because of economical and political differences. The confederate flag represents states rights. It does represent rebellion to an extent. It represents pride of being from the South. It represents that the south was at least brave enough to fight for what they wanted.
> 
> And if you want to talk about treason, what the US did in fighting for its independence was treason. That's why the majority of signatures on the declaration are so small... so that if they lost it would be harder to figure out who they were. So technically, the American flag represents treason as well. Funny how the connotation is different since the US won independence from England.


Uh no. The South seceded to defend its institution of slavery. The North mounted an army and invaded the South to defend the Union. Some in the Union army were abolitionists and freed slaves when they were captured along with their masters. Lincoln, who was at times leaning abolitionist, resolved on abolition and therefore made the Declaration of Emancipation.

The South's opinion of slavery was that it should be based upon race. The designer of the flags openly stated that the flag stood for race-based slavery and that white people were superior and therefore to control the slaves. They wanted to expand the institution of slavery, going so far as to have soldiers seek colonies in such places as Nicaragua to re-insitute slavery there.

Furthermore, some flags were retired - especially the flags that bore the American Southern Cross. This flag did not reappear until 1948 at the Democrat Convention. The Dixiecrats were going to oppose the reforms by Roosevelt and Truman that were threatening integration with that flag. Integration, in this context, was racial. They were fighting to keep racial segregation. The southern states joined in the protest including South Carolina where the American Southern Cross was raised in 1961. South Carolina's government had staunchly opposed integration and saw to it that state violence occur to those who fought against that institution.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is available on Netflix, I highly recommend it. Best documentary I have ever seen on the civil war. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Civil_War_(TV_series)



> The series has received more than 40 major film and television awards, including two Emmy Awards, two Grammy Awards, Producer of the Year Award from the Producers Guild of America, People's Choice Award, Peabody Award, duPont-Columbia Award, D.W. Griffith Award, and the US$50,000 Lincoln Prize, among dozens of others.
> 
> 
> The series sparked a major renewal of interest in the Civil War. It was widely acclaimed for its skill in depicting and retelling the events of the Civil War, and also for noticeably drawing huge numbers of viewers into a new awareness of the genuine historical importance of this conflict. Prior to this series, the Civil War had been somewhat neglected in popular historical consciousness. After this series, there was a vast new sudden upturn in popular books and other works on the Civil War


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is available on Netflix, I highly recommend it. Best documentary I have ever seen on the civil war.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Civil_War_(TV_series)


IF the civil war is not your thing, then I would recommend Ken Burns' documentary series on Jazz, also on Netflix. It was brilliant, and I have no doubt his Civil War doc is too if the quality is anything like the on on Jazz.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Xelebes said:


> Uh no. The South seceded to defend its institution of slavery. The North mounted an army and invaded the South to defend the Union. Some in the Union army were abolitionists and freed slaves when they were captured along with their masters. Lincoln, who was at times leaning abolitionist, resolved on abolition and therefore made the Declaration of Emancipation.
> 
> The South's opinion of slavery was that it should be based upon race. The designer of the flags openly stated that the flag stood for race-based slavery and that white people were superior and therefore to control the slaves. They wanted to expand the institution of slavery, going so far as to have soldiers seek colonies in such places as Nicaragua to re-insitute slavery there.
> 
> Furthermore, some flags were retired - especially the flags that bore the American Southern Cross. This flag did not reappear until 1948 at the Democrat Convention. The Dixiecrats were going to oppose the reforms by Roosevelt and Truman that were threatening integration with that flag. Integration, in this context, was racial. They were fighting to keep racial segregation. The southern states joined in the protest including South Carolina where the American Southern Cross was raised in 1961. South Carolina's government had staunchly opposed integration and saw to it that state violence occur to those who fought against that institution.


But hey, it's a cool image. Johnny Reb and all that. I suppose the swastika also has more than one meaning too, but would you fly that? No I don't mean to compare the holocause to slavery and the civil war, but the confederat flag has some pretty negative connotations for many, many people.

Congratulations SC. You're climbing out of the mud. Tell Alabama, Tennessee and Georgia please.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

while the south DID secede over slavery, lola is also not wrong. when abolition became law there were huge riots that went on for weeks in northern states. look it up, it's historical record. 
the north did not want to end slavery because it's wrong. they wanted to end it because the industrial north realized the agrarian south had little/no need of them. you have to understand what *manifest destiny* means to see what this whole thing was all about. without even just one confederate state, america could not become what it was intended by the founders to be. you all couldn't possibly think that it was only southern states that ran off the indians time after time? there was a plan right from the beginning. the founding fathers believed (and it is well documented) that america was ordained by God himself to become the most powerful, wealthy nation on the planet. (there's that christian nation thing again that no likes admitting to) without just a single state, it could never have happened. because without complete solidarity, there would be no united states. it would be just like europe. a bunch of separate countries. for better or worse the american civil war made the world what it is today. i mean seriously, it took another 100 yrs for there to be a civil rights movement! look it up for yourself but desegragation in schools didn't happen in delaware until 1979! i was there. i remember the huge riots. the police in the schools. i was raised to believe blacks were inferior until i was 14. in fact, the ONLY reason delaware became a union state is because they were surrounded by bigger union states and were afraid of invasion. also a matter of public record. 
yes, slavery is wrong. yes it was past time for it to end. but don't think for a second that abolition was anything other than a tool to break the southern economy and force them into submission. lincoln's true feelings about blacks and slavery are also well documented, even if they are not widely known. there's a reason for that. as so many are quick to point out, history is written by the victor. these things don't change the fact that the confederate flag symbolizes slavery and racism. but understand that it was in no way a human rights issue for the union states. it was a tool used to force the southern states into compliance. it began with the fed's refusual to continue enforcing the fugitive slave act. but don't forget, there were still plenty of northern interests who made good $$ returning fugitive slaves, and kidnapping free blacks and putting them in slavery in the south. for a good perspective on what ACTUAL SLAVES thought about northern slavery, read a book called "a north side view of slavery" it is letters written entirely by northern slaves who escaped to canada. oh, also, i would point out that there were plenty of irish and chinese slaves too, and no one talks about that. again, historical fact. without the chinese and the irish there would be no transcontinental railroad. another tool to unify america. also the union forced many irish immigrants into conscription right off the boat. so maybe today you guys learned that american history is just a little uglier than you knew. my point is, don't put it all on the south. it's not like you've been taught. do enough research and you'll see this is true


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> these things don't change the fact that the confederate flag symbolizes slavery and racism. but understand that it was in no way a human rights issue for the union states.



This is all that really matters in the context of the flag finally coming down in SC and hopefully everywhere else supported by tax money soon.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> _*the north did not want to end slavery because it's wrong. they wanted to end it because the industrial north realized the agrarian south had little/no need of them.*_
> 
> So maybe today you guys learned that_* american history is just a little uglier than you knew*_. my point is, don't put it all on the south. it's not like you've been taught.


I love history so most of your post is not new to me, although you know more about some of the details than I have discovered. Thanks for your post and the history lesson. 

Like most things with governments and wars, money and power are usually behind it.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I love history so most of your post is not new to me, although you know more about some of the details than I have discovered. Thanks for your post and the history lesson.
> 
> Like most things with governments and wars, money and power are usually behind it.


Well, Piketty's famous work readily puts it out there: the income-to-value ratio was much lower for the slaveholders than the factory owners. While those in the north could have a 40 000 dollar factory create 10 000 dollars a year, a group of slaves could have a similar purchasing price but only yield 5 000 dollars a year. The difference I think for the Southerners was that slaves were relatively liquid as compared to a factory. That is, you could easily sell a slave to settle debts. Also, the price of slaves was going up so it meant a lot to those who held a lot of slaves had a lot of interest in keeping their slaves and allowing their value to appreciate.

In a modern take, it's like buying certain stocks in a company: people don't purchase it for its return but for the appreciation in its value. That is why poorer people are a bit uncertain about what major stockholders are doing and are often viewed as aloof and rentseekers. 

So "no need for slaves" is an argument on productivity, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad it is coming down because TODAY it is a symbol that evokes inequality.

You want dumb? Until recently (in rural farm country south western Ontario) one of my neighbours flew one at his home (no Canadian or any other flag). Of course he is an ignorant, self centred, rude prick that drives a John Deere Gator with added plastic dually stacks and blasts the most god-awful crying country music (sometimes there is yodelling) all through the day with no regard to anyone. I mean LOUD! I am thinking I need some big powered speakers for my computer and give him a taste of some Frank Marino or Ted Nugent early in the morning after one of his late, booze fuelled evenings. There is only so much of the same bass line in 3/4 time you can handle in a week. I think he gets his music from the 5/$1 section at Walmart.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Glad it is coming down because TODAY it is a symbol that evokes inequality.
> 
> You want dumb? Until recently (in rural farm country south western Ontario) one of my neighbours flew one at his home (no Canadian or any other flag). Of course he is an ignorant, self centred, rude prick that drives a John Deere Gator with added plastic dually stacks and blasts the most god-awful crying country music (sometimes there is yodelling) all through the day with no regard to anyone. I mean LOUD! I am thinking I need some big powered speakers for my computer and give him a taste of some Frank Marino or Ted Nugent early in the morning after one of his late, booze fuelled evenings. There is only so much of the same bass line in 3/4 time you can handle in a week. I think he gets his music from the 5/$1 section at Walmart.



He probably has a very, very, very small penis.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> But hey, it's a cool image. Johnny Reb and all that. I suppose the swastika also has more than one meaning too, but would you fly that? No I don't mean to compare the holocause to slavery and the civil war, but the confederat flag has some pretty negative connotations for many, many people.
> 
> Congratulations SC. You're climbing out of the mud. Tell Alabama, Tennessee and Georgia please.


The Swastika....right and left...has been around for centuries as both a decorative and religious symbol. Going back to at least 3000 B.C.. A lot of cultures in the Americas also used it for various reasons. My Celtic ancestors used it. I suppose now a little town in Ontario is gonna have to change it's name. So will a lot of religions etc. that still use the symbol.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> The Swastika....right and left...has been around for centuries as both a decorative and religious symbol. Going back to at least 3000 B.C.. A lot of cultures in the Americas also used it for various reasons. My Celtic ancestors used it. I suppose now a little town in Ontario is gonna have to change it's name. So will a lot of religions etc. that still use the symbol.


The Celts largely used the triskedelia.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...2000px-Flag_of_Mauritania.svg_zpstsxz2zsf.png To a lot of people this flag has a hell of a lot more negative connotations in regard to slavery than the Stars and Bars ever has had. It's the Mauritanian flag.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Glad it is coming down because TODAY it is a symbol that evokes inequality.
> 
> You want dumb? Of course he blasts the most god-awful crying country music (_*sometimes there is yodelling*_). I think he _*gets his music from the 5/$1 section at Walmart.*_


Yodelling and the 5/$1 bin at Walmart!!??? Off with his head, I say!!:smile-new::smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

On the other hand....still no reason to stop airing the Dukes of Hazzard. No need for the "flag police" to be levying fines for people on their own property/car. Just take it away from public properties (if you died during the civil war and have it on your gravestone, leave it there, etc.). Besides, it makes the ******** easier to spot. Sometimes you have to point out, after all this time, that a knee jerk reaction is not what is needed.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I love history so most of your post is not new to me, although you know more about some of the details than I have discovered. Thanks for your post and the history lesson.
> 
> Like most things with governments and wars, money and power are *usually* behind it.


I'd say *ALWAYS*


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I'd say *ALWAYS*


I'd say religion is right up there. My god's the right god sort of thing.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I'd say religion is right up there. My god's the right god sort of thing.


Yes, but I'd say that's part of power. Just another way to control people


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sickens me to see retards driving around with that flag in the back of their trucks around here. 55 years behind the times...will this earth ever change???


I've had that flag hanging in my garage for over 20 years. Until all the media coverage lately about it I honestly had no idea what it represented. Honestly. To me it was a flag on the roof of the General Lee. Those retards as you call them probably don't know either. I took it down last week, folded it up and put it in a drawer in my tool box. Lucky for me Molson Canadian was giving away some cool flags in beer cases the past few weeks so I had a replacement.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe one thing to keep in mind is that some folks don't see it the same way as you, it doesn't mean the same thing to them. just like a song means one thing to you, and another to me, even though we both know the lyrics. or the way lots of people love clapton even though he's a racist, or townshend even being a pedo, or lennon being a peace activist wife beater who supported the black panthers.
you can love the south and it's people, it doesn't make YOU a racist any more than owning a who album makes you a pedophile.. for alot of people, blacks included, that flag just means southern pride.
there are some things, as canadians, many of you will just never understand about american culture. guns and the rebel flag are 2 of them. automatically condemning what you can't fully understand is one of the ingredients of bigotry.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

I grew up ignorant of the true meaning behind the flag.
I thought it was a cool symbol on top of the general lee
and as a backdrop for southern rock bands.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> maybe one thing to keep in mind is that some folks don't see it the same way as you, it doesn't mean the same thing to them. just like a song means one thing to you, and another to me, even though we both know the lyrics. or the way lots of people love clapton even though he's a racist, or townshend even being a pedo, or lennon being a peace activist wife beater who supported the black panthers.
> you can love the south and it's people, it doesn't make YOU a racist any more than owning a who album makes you a pedophile.. for alot of people, blacks included, that flag just means southern pride.
> there are some things, as canadians, many of you will just never understand about american culture. guns and the rebel flag are 2 of them. automatically condemning what you can't fully understand is one of the ingredients of bigotry.



No offense, but that's SO much like the kettle calling the pot black.

Americans as a rule have no clue about anything beyond their borders, even ex pats living in those other countries.

I can name all 50 states. Ask the average American to name five Canadian provinces.

I understand American gun love. I just think it's nuts.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Americans as a rule have no clue about anything beyond their borders, even ex pats living in those other countries
> 
> .


Americans perception of Canadians is one of true ignorance. I found this to be particularly true when travelling through North and South Carolina and Georgia. Some of the questions were absolutely so stupid but I didn't want to laugh because I was the only white girl surrounded by a bunch of blacks. They were already giving me attitude. I wanted to get out of there alive. We were told to leave the area because they didn't like our "kind" here and get in your vehicle and leave! That's was a little scary.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Yes, but I'd say that's part of power. Just another way to control people


I think, back in the day, it was, "How do we get rid of these other guys? War!!!"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> maybe one thing to keep in mind is that some folks don't see it the same way as you, it doesn't mean the same thing to them. just like a song means one thing to you, and another to me, even though we both know the lyrics. or the way lots of people love clapton even though he's a racist, or townshend even being a pedo, or lennon being a peace activist wife beater who supported the black panthers.
> you can love the south and it's people, it doesn't make YOU a racist any more than owning a who album makes you a pedophile.. for alot of people, blacks included, that flag just means southern pride.
> there are some things, as canadians, many of you will just never understand about american culture. guns and the rebel flag are 2 of them. automatically condemning what you can't fully understand is one of the ingredients of bigotry.


Not all Canadians cheezy. What I find funny is that the Battle flag has been used for a lot of things for a lot of years including [video=youtube;RLjMRHiY0UU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLjMRHiY0UU[/video] . From what I recall, the trooper that pulled us over on I40 in Texas had one on his uniform, right under the Lone Star flag. We got pulled over because he didn't know where the plate on my bike was from. What gets me is all this fuss because some kid posted a couple of pics online of him with a reversed rebel flag. All of a sudden a bleeding heart crys out and poof, it's the flags fault. Of course something that was a fad and as you say a symbol of southern pride is now going to mean a hell of a lot more. As far as bigotry goes, Try being a long haired, Harley riding, white Canadian anywhere on I40 in the states. I just love those Love's truck stops. I don't remember what state it was but there were a lot of places flying the Bonnie Blue too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> No offense, but that's SO much like the kettle calling the pot black.
> 
> Americans as a rule have no clue about anything beyond their borders, even ex pats living in those other countries.
> 
> ...


If I thought about it I could maybe name 15 or so states. I think I can name all the provinces and the territories but don't ask me to name all the capitals. Maybe 4 tops. As far as not knowing what's going on the same thing could be said about a lot of Canadians. Ask the average american to name all or even how many there are. Most will say 52. Maybe, like a lot of other things here the americans I know are different that the ones you know. I'm talking sitting down and having a beer kind of thing. True, most of the americans I know are Vets, truck drivers, bikers and such. That includes those not living in the states. A few I met in Vermont only knew that Canada was the place where they had to turn around. So be it. Gun love? Canadian gun love is much worse than american.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Americans perception of Canadians is one of true ignorance. I found this to be particularly true when travelling through North and South Carolina and Georgia. Some of the questions were absolutely so stupid but I didn't want to laugh because I was the only white girl surrounded by a bunch of blacks. They were already giving me attitude. I wanted to get out of there alive. We were told to leave the area because they didn't like our "kind" here and get in your vehicle and leave! That's was a little scary.


Pulled into Memphis on I40 around midnight in 2000....November the 5th. Two days before the election. Hit the first motel. We were escorted, with the bikes, into a secure area and told not too leave. In Sac. when I had to ask for directions one time I had to ask an older black biker to interpret for me....i couldn't understand the language the 18 something white girls were speaking. You want attitude, try areas in and around P.G. in B.C. if you're not white. As far as stupid questions go, I've done the, "Rode for two days in the snow until I crossed the border.". kind of thing. This was in Bellows Falls Vt. at a Legion one night. Then I mentioned the war the americans 'lost'. Not talking Nam here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Canadian gun love is much worse than american.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's true that for many americans, the world ends at their border. i'm not sure why it bugs canadians so much. at least we like you folks. we don't like the mexicans, and they couldn't care less. hahahaha!! but claiming to understand the gun thing, i'm not buyin it. not even all americans "get" it. i always feel like canadians believe it's just one big shoot 'em up down in the states. maybe alot of the vibe i get from canadians is because alot of americans think their shit don't stink - as a country. hell i AM american, and _that gets on my nerves too_. but i had to un-learn that when i got here. we're subject to alot of propaganda down there, and we don't even realize it. i don't really disagree that my earlier post was the pot calling the kettle black. but it wasn't the spirit in which i meant it. i may never understand canadians love for selective socialism. and that's just one thing i know of. i'm sure there's more. what i meant to say is that as an observer, one can never fully understand. i think that's true for all of us, no matter where we are.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> _*We're subject to alot of propaganda down there, and we don't even realize it.*_
> 
> I have to agree with that. On extended trips to the states, it is next to impossible to get real international news on the TV or Radio when in the States. It made me think if that is what it is like in the USA with free speech, what is is like where the media is totally controlled by the government.
> 
> I'm sure this is changing with the internet to some degree but discussions with Americans showed how shaped people's thinking was because of the American media and as Cheezy says, they are not even aware of it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, it makes its way to Canada.

http://m.en.canoe.com/CNEWS/Canada/2015/08/12/22540028.html


----------

